# Sight aperture, Brady Ellison?



## Alohaguy (Jun 13, 2016)

Any idea what sight aperture Brady uses?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Titan aperture

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=titan aperture&Trigger=ac

Chris


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

chrstphr said:


> Titan aperture
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=titan aperture&Trigger=ac
> 
> Chris


And with that sight and my new Hoyt Drand Prix Riser I just ordered I should be able to make the next Olympics LOL.....J/K


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just an FYI in case you are new. Personally, it took me 6 years (average 300/per week) to move from a completely open aperture to an aperture that has an obstruction on the target gold. I had a titan years ago that I could not get used to and sold it. I maybe able to use it now, but am no longer interested in it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

He's used a LOT of different apertures over the years. Search his images on Google and look closely. For a long time, when he and Jake were RA's, they were using a metal ring with a pin, (painted blue IIRC). 

Also, this is some very solid advice:


> Just an FYI in case you are new. Personally, it took me 6 years (average 300/per week) to move from a completely open aperture to an aperture that has an obstruction on the target gold.


It's very rare to see a recreational archer whose shot sequence does not slow down when they use a pin. For this reason, I almost always remove them from my archer's sights.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I should add that the three most common he's used in competition (that I recall) are the Shibuya fiberoptic and the Titan, followed by the old metal blue circle/pin (I don't think any of the RA's have used that in quite some time however).


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

chrstphr said:


> Titan aperture
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=titan aperture&Trigger=ac
> 
> Chris


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pro-picks/brady-ellison.html


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Related question, I use the Shibuya dual click with stock ring. 7mm I believe. At one point this summer I was considering experimenting with a different ring size. The interest blew over before I did any consuming and I am basically content with the stock ring. But I did notice while watching some WA type events online, and looking closer at the apertures on seller websites, that Brady was using the Titan but that it looked huge. 11mm+ on further review.

Anyhow, if I ever get the itch again, I was wondering if there is any consensus wisdom (or even argument) on aperture size indoors and outdoors. I bring this up in part for my own future interest but also because it might gloss the OP's interest in a Titan in the manner of John saying the pin may be bad for less advanced shooters. It struck me that I was doing mostly indoors right now and that too much size change (upwards) on an aperture would be counterproductive in terms of trying to group on closer indoor targets.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> I should add that the three most common he's used in competition (that I recall) are the Shibuya fiberoptic and the Titan, followed by the old metal blue circle/pin (I don't think any of the RA's have used that in quite some time however).


I shot right next to Cusick in 2013 at a national event. He shot over 1300 in a full FITA with an open aperture.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

BobCo19-65 said:


> I shot right next to Cusick in 2013 at a national event. He shot over 1300 in a full FITA with an open aperture.


As have I. Pins don't work for very many people actually. If more folks who use pins would give an open ring an honest try, they would probably find that their shot sequence would speed up, and they would be less tired at the end of a round, and their scores would actually go up. In particular, archers coming over from compound seem to prefer a pin. Compound is an aiming game, while recurve is more of a physical technique game, and aiming is not as critical until you reach an elite level. Most recurve archers are not at that level, so the pin actually hurts them.

Years ago, I had a student that came over from compound and wanted to learn recurve. He was using a pin, and was holding as long with his recurve as he had with his compound (12+ seconds/shot). I eventually made him what we called the "life saver" aperture (it was that big) and he swore up and down that he could never hit anything with that big open ring. But I convinced him to try it anyway. As his shot sequence sped up, his scores improved and within about two weeks he shot his first indoor Olympian score in JOAD, with that great big aperture. What I told him is "the center is always the same size" and once he wrapped his head around that concept, he was just fine. Eventually he went back to a pin (he and Brady were RA's at the same time early in Brady's career) but only after he could control his shot sequence.

I wish I had $5 for every pin I've pulled out of a young recurve student's sight. 

The notion that aiming is the limiting factor for a recurve archer is pretty silly for 99% of archers.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

Azzurri said:


> Anyhow, if I ever get the itch again, I was wondering if there is any consensus wisdom (or even argument) on aperture size indoors and outdoors.


Personally, no. I like a 3/8" aperture which is a bit bigger then 7mm. But to me anyway the color choices matter. I like a darker aperture for outdoors. Usually purple.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> As have I. Pins don't work for very many people actually. If more folks who use pins would give an open ring an honest try, they would probably find that their shot sequence would speed up, and they would be less tired at the end of a round, and their scores would actually go up. In particular, archers coming over from compound seem to prefer a pin. Compound is an aiming game, while recurve is more of a physical technique game, and aiming is not as critical until you reach an elite level. Most recurve archers are not at that level, so the pin actually hurts them.
> 
> Years ago, I had a student that came over from compound and wanted to learn recurve. He was using a pin, and was holding as long with his recurve as he had with his compound (12+ seconds/shot). I eventually made him what we called the "life saver" aperture (it was that big) and he swore up and down that he could never hit anything with that big open ring. But I convinced him to try it anyway. As his shot sequence sped up, his scores improved and within about two weeks he shot his first indoor Olympian score in JOAD, with that great big aperture. What I told him is "the center is always the same size" and once he wrapped his head around that concept, he was just fine. Eventually he went back to a pin (he and Brady were RA's at the same time early in Brady's career) but only after he could control his shot sequence.
> 
> ...


That's good info. I'm gonna remember that.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

I am fortunate enough to have a couple different colors of Barry's apertures as well as standard shibuya apertures and I recently aquire a titan without the drilled lens but with a gun star stick on aiming dot/ring. I am far from an elite archer. Here's what I have learned so far....

1. The black Shibuya aperture on black field/hunter faces or even the blue and white NFAA indoor face does not work well for me. For these targets, I like the Flo green ring by Barry.

2. For Fita faces, the Flo green ring doesn't work well for me...but I like the dark shibuya 

For me and my eyes, I guess i like an open ring that has color contrast to the target face I am shooting at.

I haven't found a target face that makes me love the titan. It has the same issue as the shibuya on dark faces so hoping it earns it's keep on fita faces or its gunna be on the chopping block. I will at least try it without the dots as I think i agree with the comments on open rings working better for me at least. The shibuya parts have the aiming pin thing removed and the Flo green unit is open as well. Using the titan has indeed found me holding longer than I should to the detriment of my accuracy. YMMV.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

rat4go, I'm giving field archery a try this summer and found Barry's red aperture works really well against the black and white field targets. I still can't hit anything mind you, but the aperture works just fine.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm in the process of finding the right aperture. I made a few without pins that I like better than a few I bought. At first I couldn't wrap my brain around not having a pin. I bought a Gas pro, it has a dot in a glass circle, its okay but its not as good, for me, as the ones I've made. Dots, glass, pins, are to busy, darker and very distracting. The larger commercial circles are heavier and loosen & move requiring constant attention. Once I realized the open circle put me dead on center every time my apprehension changed to confidence. 
Making my own takes a little work and good tools. A trip to Home Depot and a few dollars is all I needed. 
I'm still not 100% comfortable & didn't find exactly what I would prefer but I do know that I like an open circle much better than a dot or a pin.
I'm a life long archer but FITA recurve is newer to me. So this is just my opinion and subject to change.


----------

